# Грыжа частично секвестрированная L4-L5 7 мм. Прошу совета в лечении



## Каракчиев (21 Апр 2020)

Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Алексей, мне 47 лет. Из-за боли в спине и левой ноге я сделал МРТ в октябре 2019г. Выяснилось, что у меня грыжа 7 мм L4-L5, протрузия 3 мм S1. После чего в условиях стационара я прошел лечение: пентоксифилин, калмирекс, новокаин, диклофенак, ксефокам, толперизон, карбамазепин, амитриптиллин, октолипен, вит B2 и B6. 2 месяца был на больничном у невролога. Карепазим 22 процедуры, ультразвук, лазер. Дома делал лфк, ходил долго пешком, плавал в бассейне. После 2 месяцев лечения вышел на работу, я сторож. Но работать не смог. Состояние ухудшилось, В феврале лег в больницу. Лечение: дексаметазон, пентоксифиллин, НПВП, гастропротекторы, карбамазепин, ФТЛ. Боль в пояснице и в ягодице осталась, второй и третий палец левой ноги немели. Только лежа боли утихали, ходил мало. В марте сделали МРТ. Заключение частично секвестрированная грыжа, размеры грыжи те же. Сходил на прием к нейрохирургу,он сказал,что нужно диск освободить с помощью гилауроновой кислоты, а грыжа почти отсохла и упадет. Три недели я просто дома находился, лфк не делал,на улицу не выходил. Пил только травы, и обезболевающие не пил. Стал потом выходить на улицу, проходить по 2км 2 раза в день.Но что делать дальше не знаю. Но меня беспокоит боль в ягодице от грушевидной мышцы. Мышцы напряжены и в этом проблемы. К кому мне обратиться теперь? Что дальше делать и не ухудшить свое состояние.



Забыл сказать, что уже согласился на операцию, но мне стало немного легче, а еще операцию перенесли из -за ситуации в стране. До этого не мог ходить, но сейчас выхожу на улицу и прохожу по 2 км в день. Думаю, что может можно обойтись без операции, но не знаю,  с чего начать.


----------



## La murr (22 Апр 2020)

@Каракчиев, Алексей, здравствуйте! 
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Каракчиев (22 Апр 2020)

Здраствуйте ,подскажите пожалуйста,как найти тему на форуме ? Пол года не сидел на стуле .надо как-то учиться,спасибо.


----------



## La murr (22 Апр 2020)

Алексей, врачи рекомендуют кратковременные присаживания.


----------



## ***Halina*** (22 Апр 2020)

Алексей, здравствуйте. Ходьба, это, конечно хоршо. Но я бы рекомендовала Вам вновь вернуться к ЛФК. Начните с острого периода. Если будете выполнять все упражнения без боли 2 недели, переходите на следующий уровень.
*Упражнения лечебные при болях в спине*

9. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в остром периоде*

10. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в подостром периоде*

11. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в период ремиссии*


Каракчиев написал(а):


> Но меня беспокоит боль в ягодице от грушевидной мышцы


Вам диагностировали синдром грушевидной мышцы, или Вы ориентируетесь только на свои ощущения? Боль в ягодице может давать и поджатый корешок. У меня тоже были боли через ягодицу, тазобедренный сустав, во внешней стороне голени и до пальцев.



Каракчиев написал(а):


> Пол года не сидел на стуле .надо как-то учиться,спасибо.


Постепенно начинайте присаживаться. Но сидите правильно. Почитайте это. Надеюсь, поможет.








						Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					www.pozwonocnik.ru
				



Поправляйтесь.


----------



## Каракчиев (23 Апр 2020)

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/5_gW1HnqCg_sYg
Вот мои снимки, посмотрите. пожалуйста, @vbl15, @Доктор Ступин


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2020)

Грыжа есть.
Компрессия корешка по МРТ есть, и по описанию (боль и онемение), также есть.
Не ясно, насколько сильно.
На пятках и носочках ходить должны. Проверьте.
А вот вставать на стул левой ногой можете?


----------



## Каракчиев (24 Апр 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое, что мне ответили. Боль умеренная. На пятках и носочках хожу. На стул левой ногой подняться не могу, а правой могу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Апр 2020)

Ну вот нашли то место которая страдает из-за прижатого корешка.
Слабость, как вы знаете показания к операции. Если приняли решение бороться, то надо определиться с целями задачами и методами при помощи которых вы будете бороться.
Много раз на форуме уже это рассказывал. Нашли эти темы или сами разобрать это в отдельности?


----------



## Каракчиев (25 Апр 2020)

Здравствуйте. Цель - вернуться к обычной жизни. Метод восстановления -вот вопрос? Пока только попытки, не всегда на пользу. Изучаю форум.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Апр 2020)

Цель жизни на ближайший год, определена правильно, только хочу отметить, что в той обычной жизни Вы заработали грыжу. Значит планируете вернуться к этому процессу ещё не один раз.
Цель лечения - устранить боль и насколько возможно восстановить силу ноги.
Так согласны?


----------



## Каракчиев (25 Апр 2020)

Согласен.Силы в ноге прибавилось, а боль притихла. На работу выйду через неделю. Как-бы по новой все не вернулось. Этого опасаюсь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Апр 2020)

Цель лечения - устранить боль и насколько возможно восстановить силу ноги. 
Это цель.

Для достижения цели надо чтобы в больном месте:
1. Не было воспаления и отека самого нерва, и сам невр надо восстановить после травмы.
2. Не было подвижности (минимально), поскольку диска нет и нормально двигаться этот сегмент не може, а значит при движении будет компремировать либо нерв большой там где сама грыжа, либо мелкий там где суставы позвоночника.
3. Не было компрессии нерва - корешка, грыжей.

Это по задачам.
Все ли понятно?
Если да, будем разбираться чем решаются эти задачи.


----------



## Каракчиев (25 Апр 2020)

Со всем согласен. Но проблема в том, что я не знаю с чего начать лечение. До возникновения данной ситуации в стране, после второго МРТ и я был у нейрохирурга, который сказал пропить нейромидин 1т з раза в день, мидокалм 150 мг по 1т 2 раза в день 2 недели, сделать ЭНМГ и записаться на фасетопластику ПОП. Сейчас все сидят дома, и я в том числе, к никаким специалистам сейчас попасть невозможно. Из всего назначения нейрохирурга я стал принимать нейромидин. Делаю ЛФК для острого периода первый этап по полчаса 2 раза в день. Гуляю по 2 км 2 раза в день с отягощением в каждой по 1.5 кг.   Это все, что я делаю на сегодня. Что из этого не следует делать, а что еще мне надо делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Апр 2020)

> Со всем согласен. Но проблема в том, что я не знаю с чего начать лечение. До возникновения данной ситуации в стране, после второго МРТ и я был у нейрохирурга, который сказал пропить нейромидин 1т з раза в день, мидокалм 150 мг по 1т 2 раза в день 2 недели


Нейромидин, это для восстановления нерва, так как есть слабость и нерв погиб, частично.
Задача №1:
1. Не было воспаления и отека самого нерва, и сам нерв надо восстановить после травмы



> сделать ЭНМГ


Это для оценки степени гибели нерва, для того чтобы через месяц оценить снова и понять куда двигается процесс гибели в + или-



> и записаться на фасетопластику ПОП.


Этот так, надо хоть что-то делать. На грыжу диска это никак не влияет. Это профилактика будущих проблем.



> Сейчас все сидят дома, и я в том числе, к никаким специалистам сейчас попасть невозможно. Из всего назначения нейрохирурга я стал принимать нейромидин.


Тогда и Трентал, он расширяет мелкие сосуды и тогда Нейромидин дойдет до нужного места.



> Делаю ЛФК для острого периода первый этап по полчаса 2 раза в день.


Как только будет не больно его делать, переходим ко второму этапу.



> Гуляю по 2 км 2 раза в день с отягощением в каждой по 1.5 кг.


Отлично, а если сможете проходить часть пути как цапля с поднятием слабой ноги бедром, то это будет и с пользой.



> Это все, что я делаю на сегодня. Что из этого не следует делать, а что еще мне надо делать?



Давайте по задачам:
1. Не было воспаления и отека самого нерва, и сам невр надо восстановить после травмы.
Ту есть Нейромидин и надо Трентал для восстановления нерва, а от воспаления и отека пожалуй ничего и не надо, так как уже нет боли.

2. Не было подвижности (минимально), поскольку диска нет и нормально двигаться этот сегмент не може, а значит при движении будет компремировать либо нерв большой там где сама грыжа, либо мелкий там где суставы позвоночника.
Тут все просто:
- корсет
- правильное поведение
- ЛФК, уже делаем
- массаж для больных мышц и мануальная терапия относительно здоровых сегментов при наличии в них временных ограничений (функциональных блоков)

3. Не было компрессии нерва - корешка, грыжей.
Тут надо стимулировать резорбцию-уменьшение грыжи диска, тогда давление=компрессия на нерв-корешок уменьшиться.

Перечитайте, при наличии вопросов, спросите.


----------



## Каракчиев (25 Апр 2020)

1. Непонятен третий  пункт. чем стимулировать уменьшение грыжи диска.        2.Не могу сидеть. Можно с этим что - то сделать?  3.На ногах сколько можно без вреда для грыжи? Это для работы.


----------



## Каракчиев (26 Апр 2020)

Ягодицы плоские, слабые, тренировать как безопасно? Семь месяцев без нагрузки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Апр 2020)

> 1. Непонятен третий  пункт. чем стимулировать уменьшение грыжи диска.


На первом этапе воспаления-устранение отека и этого воспаления, причем это быстрое уменьшение, это 2-4 недели.
На втором этапе - стимуляция резорбции грыжи диска.
Выбирайте:
*Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания:*
3.1. Хирургическая декомпрессия, как метод с доказанной эффективностью;
3.2. Время и весь набор методик не имеющих доказанной эффективности, но помогающих организму бороться с проблемой самостоятельно за счет улучшения кровоснабжения в зоне поражения.
3.2.1 Методики рефлекторно расширяющие сосуды:
— рефлексотерапия (иглотерапия, аппликаторы Ивана Ивановича Кузнецова, «Колючий врачеватель», «Ляпко» или «Редокс», инъекционная рефлексотерапия в том числе и гомеопатических средств);
— «поверхностные» — рефлекторные методики физиотерапии (электротерапия, в том числе электрофорез препаратов возможно размягчающих и уменьшающих грыжу диска (Папаин), теплотерапия);
— лечебная физкультура, поскольку ее основной задачей, при межпозвонковой грыже диска, является восстановление подвижности не в месте поражения, а выше и ниже, что приводит к расширению сосудов как вокруг, так и в месте поражения;
— биологически активные методики — пиявки, пчелы, мумие и БАДы.
3.2.2 Методики прямого воздействия на место поражения:
 — в основном это «глубокая» физиотерапия — ультразвуковое воздействие, лазеротерапия, особенно высокоинтенсивная лазеротерапия (HIL терапия), высокоинтенсивная импульсная магнитотерапияс (SIS терапия), ударно-волновая терапия (УВТ терапия). Именно эти методики, пожалуй, и являются наиболее перспективными



> 2.Не могу сидеть. Можно с этим что - то сделать?


Покажите как сидите.
Надо тренировать



> 3.На ногах сколько можно без вреда для грыжи? Это для работы.


До боли и чуть на боль, но не через боль.


----------



## Каракчиев (26 Апр 2020)

Еще вопрос. В моем случае секвестр в случае отрыва может сильно ухудшить состояние. К чему быть готовым ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Апр 2020)

Каракчиев написал(а):


> Еще вопрос. В моем случае секвестр в случае отрыва может сильно ухудшить состояние. К чему быть готовым ?


Как повезет.
Не оторвется уже.


----------



## Каракчиев (26 Апр 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как повезет.
> Не оторвется уже.


Как повезет - значит может оторваться? Не оторветься  - значит уже оторван? Понять бы этот вопрос и успокоиться уже.

По снимку наверно можно разобрать - оторвал или нет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Апр 2020)

Каракчиев написал(а):


> По снимку наверно можно разобрать - оторвал или нет?


Нет и не оторвется


----------



## Каракчиев (27 Апр 2020)

Прошел метров пятьсот поднимая левое бедро (как цапля).При каждом опускании  бедра, конце, сильный щелчок слева в тазу. Что может быть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2020)

Синдром щелкающего бедра. Сухожилие за кость задевает. От сколиоза.


----------



## Каракчиев (27 Апр 2020)

Продолжать ходить (как цапля)? Или другое посоветуете.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2020)

А зачем Вы так ходите?


----------



## Каракчиев (27 Апр 2020)

Стараюсь разработать, сделать сильнее слабую ногу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Апр 2020)

Так у Вас нагрузка одинаковая на левую и правую, а надо на больную в 2 раза больше.
Поэтому и нужна ЛФК.
А для бедра можно упражнения для коленного сустава - укрепление одной и той же мышцы.
Пришлите письмо на sfp05@mail.ru
Дам вариант.


----------



## Каракчиев (28 Апр 2020)

Письмо отправил.


----------



## ЕвгенияП (23 Июл 2020)

Добрый день  Скажите пожалуйста а hilt терапия и mls лазер это методики с доказанной эффективностью? И что лучше в случае с секвестрированной грыжей l5s1 корешковый синдром.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июл 2020)

ЕвгенияП написал(а):


> ...что лучше в случае с секвестрированной грыжей l5s1 корешковый синдром.


Громадной разницы нет.
Что лучше для грыжи, зависит от периода грыжи. В остром периоде mis имхо, а для резорбции HIL, но надо понимать, что любой лазер можно настроить на ту или иную цель.


----------



## ЕвгенияП (25 Июл 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за ответ, доктор. А у Вас в Москве есть клиники?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июл 2020)

Люберцы.


----------

